# afterbirth/placenta or miscarriage/still birth?



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there -- woke up this morning to my Jane girl with a sweet bouncy buckling at her side! She's being a great mama and he's clean and feeding.

She's got this hanging from her... is this afterbirth/placenta? It partially looks like an underdeveloped fetus but I can't quite tell, fairly small.

This is only our second kidding and, of course, occurs the morning after husband leaves town! My guess is baby has been out for an hour or two, best practice to wait for this bag to drop/fall on it's own, yeah?

Thanks for the support! Tryin' to do my best here!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like her placenta. Congrats on the buckling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. afterbirth/ placenta

Congrats on the buckling!!!


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Looks nasty doesn't it? Congrats on the buckling!!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

whatever it is, don't pull it you can cause major bleeding...it'll "go away" soon...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

Congrats


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks, all! it's still hangin' on... but mum and babe seem to be doing great! (Jane is actually much more motherly than our other doe was in the past - hooray!)


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

well.... good news bad news:

got home from work and it had dropped on its own...
Jane girl had cleaned it up a bit and it appears to have been an under developed fetus  didn't look like anything I could have helped with even if I had been there @ the push...

Jane seems alright, nothing else hanging on or out of her, has a healthy appetite and is taking good care of her GIANT bouncy boy. anything I should be concerned with at this point?

thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...going back and looking closer...yeah, I see it now. But you're right, it's nothing you could have done anything with. Congrats on that baby tho! Tricolor? Looks awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Should she be getting some antibiotics just in case??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it makes you feel better go ahead. Does she smell bad back there or anything? If the placenta came out fine, she should clean up good.


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

no bad smell that I've noticed and she seems in fine spirits 3 days later (hungry! attentive to babe) I didn't see the placenta though I was away much of the day and she seemed to clean everything else up on her own...

thanks, all!




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is perfectly normal after kidding. We call those weights. Its actually ment to be like that to catch and hold fluids. It helps with the passing of the placenta. They will pass it much quicker with the "weight" of the fluids pulling on it vs just a long stringer. You should also see discharge from the mama for upwards of a month with the most being in the first week or two. Every doe is different though and you may see very little at all.


----------

